

Looking for People Interested in Trying Out a Beta Product - tripket

Hey HN,<p>We are looking for people who would be interested in looking at Tripket, a new social media platform that we have been working on for over a year now. Anyone can join by going to http:&#x2F;&#x2F;beta.tripket.com. Looking for feedback. If you have any, please email me at joshua@tripket.com.<p>Thanks!
======
bsoares
Any details on what exactly it is and how it's different that existing
platforms?

~~~
palakchokshi
They need a much better landing page. 1\. Give some more information about
what the site is about

2\. If you are going to put a gorgeous picture as a background move the signup
form to the side. Keeping it in the center takes away from the image's beauty.

3\. Make page scrollable. On chrome I can't scroll down to see obstructed text
below the fold.

4\. If space between textboxes had been reduced on signup we wouldn't need to
scroll to see the rest of it.

5\. Make sure landing page is tested in all browsers before posting on HN.

------
jnorthrop
Link to privacy policy returns a 404

[https://beta.tripket.com/corp/privacy-
policy](https://beta.tripket.com/corp/privacy-policy)

------
pluralperson
Is this site retina optimised? some assets (like the logo) appeared a bit
fuzzy on my retina mac 13 inch. Might wanna have a look.

------
canterburry
Page doesn't scroll on Chrome when content is longer than screen. I can't see
the bottom of the form.

~~~
palakchokshi
And hitting back on the browser does nothing.

------
DSBOX
404.

